# Chilly today



## WasGeri (Dec 27, 2005)

The cars in the yard behind my house are covered in white stuff - I couldn't work out if it was snow or a heavy frost.   

I think it must be frost though, unless anyone can tell me differently...


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 27, 2005)

Roll on the more familiar Bristolian mildness   

.


----------



## WasGeri (Dec 27, 2005)

It's shit, isn't it? I bought a lovely new hat but it's not been cold enough to wear it yet.


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 27, 2005)

It must be an eskimo hat    - I never go outside without my Thinsulate one this time of year


----------



## butterfly child (Dec 27, 2005)

Geri said:
			
		

> It's shit, isn't it? I bought a lovely new hat but it's not been cold enough to wear it yet.



Ernie laughed his head off at my hat last night.. he laughed for so long, I got annoyed in the end. It wasn't that fucking funny


----------



## WasGeri (Dec 27, 2005)

I think it suits you.

Butterfly Child's hat:







Mine is like this, only blue/grey:


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 27, 2005)

I can see how one might "get away" with them only in the event of snow    

.


----------



## strung out (Apr 8, 2006)

hats are cool


----------



## Epico (Apr 8, 2006)

Dude, why are you bumping old threads?

Leave it aaaaht


----------

